# string hand question from non-archer



## billc (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not an archer but I keep seeing photos of archers at various places on the internet.  Why do the archers I see invert their hand when they are drawing back the arrow?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you mean, Billi?


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2011)

By "inverted" do you mean with the thumb pointed down?  If so, I have no idea.


----------



## billc (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah, the thumb seems to be down on the hand drawing back the arrow.  Doing the motion in the air, essentially an "air" bow, it seems to be more comfortable on the wrist as opposed to the thumb up on that hand.


----------



## billc (Apr 25, 2011)

For example:

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/finding-her-3.jpg

Or less picturesque:

http://usarchery.org/multimedia/photo_gallery/659


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry mate, couldn't find a bow in the first picture you posted .

I think what you are seeing is an action that is peculiar to the use of a 'release device' on a competition bow, the aim of which {yeah, archery based pun attack! } is to ensure a clean release, one that does not alter the alignment of the arrow as it starts towards the target.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2011)

Most definitely it is someone utilizing a release mechanism such as one of the ones on this page: http://www.americanmadeoutdoors.com/mm5/merchant.mvc  Personally I utilize the one at the very bottom and it is fantastic!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Sorry mate, couldn't find a bow in the first picture you posted .


 
I didn't see a bow either 

I'm told there is a sword in this picture too, but I can't find it... maybe you can 



Sukerkin said:


> I think what you are seeing is an action that is peculiar to the use of a 'release device' on a competition bow, the aim of which {yeah, archery based pun attack! } is to ensure a clean release, one that does not alter the alignment of the arrow as it starts towards the target.


 




Brian R. VanCise said:


> Most definitely it is someone utilizing a release mechanism such as one of the ones on this page: http://www.americanmadeoutdoors.com/mm5/merchant.mvc Personally I utilize the one at the very bottom and it is fantastic!


 
Yup it is definitely a release


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 26, 2011)

Sadly Xue, the link you posted produces this:






I was keen to see if my trained Iai senses could find the sword of which you spoke too   But there is clearly no sword here ...


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 26, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Sadly Xue, the link you posted produces this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yowzers!  all kinds of inappropriate "sword" comments spring up -er- to mind...


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree; you're generally seeing a hand position related to use of release tools.  But there are basically three ways to draw a bow back without one.  You can pinch the nock between your thumb and index finger, or you can grip the bow string with the fingers, with the arrow resting between the index and middle finger most commonly.  In both of these, the palm is essentially down or in.  Some people will draw with the thumb down, gripping the string as in the second example I described.  That one's not too common, though.

See here for more.


----------



## billc (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, after seeing the hold on some of the pictures I was curious.  Thanks for the info.  Xue sheng, I think you linked to the wrong picture because I can't find a sword anywhere in the picture.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Thanks, after seeing the hold on some of the pictures I was curious. Thanks for the info. Xue sheng, I think you linked to the wrong picture because I can't find a sword anywhere in the picture.


 
That's what I think too but I was told there is a sword in it... somewhere


----------



## Indagator (May 30, 2011)

I finger shoot, two under, and for me the thumb down is just the way I do it. If I shot thumb up it would screw up my anchor.


----------



## Indagator (May 30, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Sorry mate, couldn't find a bow in the first picture you posted .
> 
> I think what you are seeing is an action that is peculiar to the use of a 'release device' on a competition bow, the aim of which {yeah, archery based pun attack! } is to ensure a clean release, one that does not alter the alignment of the arrow as it starts towards the target.


 
release aids still alter the alignment of the arrow as it leaves the bow, the difference is that release aids induce vertical flexion whereas finger release causes horizontal flexion.
By this I mean that by the time the arrow has left the bow it has flexed in and out and in again from the bow. In the case of a release aid this in and out equals up and down. With a finger shooter it is left and right (or right and left depending...)

The advantage to a release aid lies primarily in it's absolute consistency, whereas a finger shooter has to train long and hard to produce a consistent release, a release aid releases the same every time as it is initiating a mechanical process rather than a human one.


----------

